# Welcome to the HE - High End Gear section



## Rob Fisher

With the advent of High End gear finding it's way to our shores of late we felt it appropriate to open a section dedicated to Real High End gear.

Here is a pic or two of my first real high end mod (Hellfire Phantom) and high end tank (Skyline).

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Axis Vapes M17 DNA75 26650 Stab Wood with a Hadaly RDA.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## foGGyrEader

It would be interesting to see a video of the high end tank(s) being disassembled. Some of us can only have our noses pressed against the window

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

foGGyrEader said:


> It would be interesting to see a video of the high end tank(s) being disassembled. Some of us can only have our noses pressed against the window



Roger that... will do @foGGyrEader...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## foGGyrEader

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that... will do @foGGyrEader...


That'd be awesome @Rob Fisher ! Have a great Xmas


----------



## Crockett

Lovely mods @Rob Fisher - did you get the Phantom via their Facebook group?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Crockett said:


> Lovely mods @Rob Fisher - did you get the Phantom via their Facebook group?



Nope...@paulie found a connection through one of the FB Groups and we both got one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Takie

My new HOME

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Crockett

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope...@paulie found a connection through one of the FB Groups and we both got one.



Nice, it's a beautiful piece of kit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome thread @Rob Fisher 

Will be watching this with much interest....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Takie said:


> My new HOME



@Takie, when you going to load a nice cool avatar pic for us?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Axis Vapes M17 DNA75 and Kayfun V5

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SVA DNA75 Penquin Squonker (From Italy) with OL16 and Cloudcap.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@SAVapeGear that M17 is Stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> @SAVapeGear that M17 is Stunning!


Thanks @Rob Fisher 

It is a very nice piece indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine

What is the criteria for qualifying one to post here? Just asking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> What is the criteria for qualifying one to post here? Just asking.



Only criteria is that you post about HE (High End) Devices/Tanks/Items vape related. So not mass produced Chinese stuff.


----------



## Marzuq

Those are some beauties @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

4RML said:


> So with a he mod you all need a juice that just Tickle's your fancy what do the he mods design deserve to your own personal suit?


Could you please edit this so I can understand what you are trying to say.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Funny 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I would love to see a concise definition of High End Gear. Up to now I thought this was the realm of hand-made mechs only so clearly I have the wrong end of the stick. So instead of assuming I am asking so I can understand.


----------



## Huffapuff

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I would love to see a concise definition of High End Gear. Up to now I thought this was the realm of hand-made mechs only so clearly I have the wrong end of the stick. So instead of assuming I am asking so I can understand.



It's easy - high end is stuff which is way more than I can afford

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

Stumbled across this guy on IG look him up custom carved one of a kind mods. Some of his recent work. Now only if we had a local guy with talent Oh wait.... 

Images courtesy of the original owners mentioned in pics.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DoubleD

4RML said:


> So with a he mod you all need a juice that just Tickle's your fancy what do the he mods design deserve to your own personal suit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Only criteria is that you post about HE (High End) Devices/Tanks/Items vape related. So not mass produced Chinese stuff.


Just curious Rob but would say an SX mini G series be considered high end?


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> Just curious Rob but would say an SX mini G series be considered high end?



Yes @kev mac I would say it's entry level HE.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I would love to see a concise definition of High End Gear. Up to now I thought this was the realm of hand-made mechs only so clearly I have the wrong end of the stick. So instead of assuming I am asking so I can understand.



I don't think there is a concise definition. Maybe @Takie has one but my entry into HE is real new so I'm still feeling my way. I don't think we need to get bogged down on what's HE and what's not... but I think it's pretty clear that the HE threads are for special mods and atties and not your run of the mill easily available goodies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Huffapuff said:


> It's easy - high end is stuff which is way more than I can afford


LOL... I was taking that for granted. But I have learned that this hobby of mine is not easily satisfied with b-grade gear...


Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think there is a concise definition. Maybe @Takie has one but my entry into HE is real new so I'm still feeling my way. I don't think we need to get bogged down on what's HE and what's not... but I think it's pretty clear that the HE threads are for special mods and atties and not your run of the mill easily available goodies.


So if I hand build a quality box with a DNA board and make it look too good to want to sell will it qualify? Because in my mind the most simple definition is 'a craftsman got involved'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> So if I hand build a quality box with a DNA board and make it look too good to want to sell will it qualify? Because in my mind the most simple definition is 'a craftsman got involved'



Yip no argument there!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

kev mac said:


> Just curious Rob but would say an SX mini G series be considered high end?


IMO not really, it uses cast zinc alloy which is the domain of mass production and the SS parts are probably stamped too.

I would say "high end" would mostly be milling and custom fabrications, ie not something you can do on an assembly line.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Waine

I may only be able to post here after pay day, or wait --- after Birthday bonus pay day...


----------



## kev mac

blujeenz said:


> IMO not really, it uses cast zinc alloy which is the domain of mass production and the SS parts are probably stamped too.
> 
> I would say "high end" would mostly be milling and custom fabrications, ie not something you can do on an assembly line.


I guess your criteria is semi hand made one of a kindish types. I can dig that ,only that the sx g series really resonated with me function wise.


----------



## kev mac

Schnappie said:


> I see this thread as motivation to work harder so I can post here without my wife batting an eye at my purchases  in the meantime I will just stare in awe


Maybe this thread will motivate us to save our pennies and buy that one special mod that all good forum members deserve.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chronix

what are the websites that you guys purchased these beautiful devices from?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chronix said:


> what are the websites that you guys purchased these beautiful devices from?



Unfortunately the real High End goodies are only available in certain hidden groups on FB and you have to be invited in... and then they put up lists for people to X1 in and if it's over subscribed (which they very often are) then it's a lucky draw... and there are also auctions with the highest bidder winning.

www.vapinart.com is a good start!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Unfortunately the real High End goodies are only available in certain hidden groups on FB and you have to be invited in... and then they put up lists for people to X1 in and if it's over subscribed (which they very often are) then it's a lucky draw... and there are also auctions with the highest bidder winning.
> 
> www.vapinart.com is a good start!



Look what I found there @Rob Fisher 

http://www.vapinart.com/cart/Hussar-RTA-Single-Coil-P2920.aspx

5.7ml single coil tank - sounds very good!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Look what I found there @Rob Fisher
> 
> http://www.vapinart.com/cart/Hussar-RTA-Single-Coil-P2920.aspx
> 
> 5.7ml single coil tank - sounds very good!



Yip that's one on it's way... made in Poland.

Mine is being anodised to match the Viking Mythos!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that's one on it's way... made in Poland.
> 
> Mine is being anodised to match the Viking Mythos!



Looking forward to hearing about the Hussar Rob!
It has a long thin chimney which in my mind speaks flavour ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looking forward to hearing about the Hussar Rob!
> It has a lomg thin chimney which in my mind speaks flavour ...



Me too Hi Ho @Silver.... it looks so beautiful and I hear really good things about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GEM tank. Flavour, flavour, flavour.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Closest I get to HE is a Reo with a Hellfire Viper atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

I reckon my Pico would right at home in this thread

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ryanmclaren20

where are these items available to buy and what makes them "high end" a high price does not necessarily mean high quality

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

ryanmclaren20 said:


> where are these items available to buy and what makes them "high end" a high price does not necessarily mean high quality



Scroll up in this thread and you will find one of the web sites that handle High End mods and tanks.

High price does indeed not mean high quality... but in the case of my first two purchases of the Skyline RTA and the Hellfire Phantom I can assure you that they are both of the highest quality and worth every cent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Strontium said:


> I reckon my Pico would right at home in this thread



The Pico kit is still a fine setup and probably the best value for money setup around... I gave my brother in law one yesterday for Xmas and he was over the moon with the quality of the device and the quality of the Vape... he is a happy chappie. It may not be classified as High End but it is certainly classified as an awesome device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

ryanmclaren20 said:


> where are these items available to buy and what makes them "high end" a high price does not necessarily mean high quality
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hey bud its not only the high prices its also the availabilty and craftsmanship that makes something High End.

Also dont stress to much about High End Mods but more about high end tanks as thats what in the end is gonna give you the vapour and not the Mod.

HE mods are most definatly pretty to look at and made out of beautiful materials that are hand crafted and equiped with state of the art chips, but you can purchase a Mod not High End that will give you an amazing and same vape that a high end piece would would give ie mods with dna/sx chip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Daniel

My quick 2c about HE.... 

Been in the knife community for some time now and the difference as many have stated is in the time and craftsmanship it takes to make a mod. Now I'm still on the fence about attys as its a CNC thing vs hand made same as in the knife world. HE to me means hand made to some degree mean it hand finishing or exotic materials etc. Tanks not so sure about CNC is CNC if it's mass produced or limited quantities.... Might be a can of worms I'm opening up but just my humble opinion...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> My quick 2c about HE....
> 
> Been in the knife community for some time now and the difference as many have stated is in the time and craftsmanship it takes to make a mod. Now I'm still on the fence about attys as its a CNC thing vs hand made same as in the knife world. HE to me means hand made to some degree mean it hand finishing or exotic materials etc. Tanks not so sure about CNC is CNC if it's mass produced or limited quantities.... Might be a can of worms I'm opening up but just my humble opinion...



Very valid point @Daniel... but in the case of the Skyline and other HE tanks I think unique design and perfect functionality comes into it as well. And I don't know if they just have better CNC machines or the materials are better or they are hand finished but the quality is way ahead of the pack.

When I ordered the Skyline I was so sceptical as to how it could be 5 times the cost of a SM25... and while it is certainly not 5 times better than a SM25 it is really worth the price tag. Every single Mod and Tank I own are sitting in the display case and only the Skyline is operational.

The coming weeks are going to be really interesting as I get 3 more other HE tanks...

Am I glad I dipped my toe into the HE Vape Scene? My wallet certainly isn't but you betcha I am...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Very valid point @Daniel... but in the case of the Skyline and other HE tanks I think unique design and perfect functionality comes into it as well. And I don't know if they just have better CNC machines or the materials are better or they are hand finished but the quality is way ahead of the pack.
> 
> When I ordered the Skyline I was so sceptical as to how it could be 5 times the cost of a SM25... and while it is certainly not 5 times better than a SM25 it is really worth the price tag. Every single Mod and Tank I own are sitting in the display case and only the Skyline is operational.
> 
> The coming weeks are going to be really interesting as I get 3 more other HE tanks...
> 
> Am I glad I dipped my toe into the HE Vape Scene? My wallet certainly isn't but you betcha I am...


Very well put had the same conundrum with knives but priorities brought me back to earth. If the vape is marginally better I can not justify it just my deduction. Same as with knives a R1000 knife cuts just as well as a R5000 knife (and I have spent that on a knife Sebenza 25). So to me it's purely priorities vaping is a great pass time for me but I can't justify the cost vs reality. Don't get me wrong the HE tanks are probably worth it but can't see me spending that amount of Tom on a marginally better vape experience.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz

Daniel said:


> My quick 2c about HE....
> 
> Been in the knife community for some time now and the difference as many have stated is in the time and craftsmanship it takes to make a mod. Now I'm still on the fence about attys as its a CNC thing vs hand made same as in the knife world. HE to me means hand made to some degree mean it hand finishing or exotic materials etc. Tanks not so sure about CNC is CNC if it's mass produced or limited quantities.... Might be a can of worms I'm opening up but just my humble opinion...



I was also pondering the same thing, theres only so many ways to cut tank threads, manual lathe or CNC.
Perhaps the HE tanks are manually cut on a lathe where tolerances can be better set, dunno if thats a thing even. 
Or maybe the threads are later hand lapped to acquire the butter smooth operation, which is something mass production cant afford to do.


----------



## Daniel

blujeenz said:


> I was also pondering the same thing, theres only so many ways to cut tank threads, manual lathe or CNC.
> Perhaps the HE tanks are manually cut on a lathe where tolerances can be better set, dunno if thats a thing even.
> Or maybe the threads are later hand lapped to acquire the butter smooth operation, which is something mass production cant afford to do.


You can not nearly expect the same tolerances from a lathe than a CNC. That said there are 'tricks of the trade' when it comes to threading etc so I assume the same applies. I think the same is starting to apply to tanks and mods than in the collectors industry. Something high end that is collectable and sought after for later resell value or collectibility. I'm holding on to my Sebenza 25 as I know it's discontinued never to be made again so value will increase in time.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I am in the Engeneering industry and i would say it comes down to the desighn and the finish of the tank and obviously materials used as you get diffrent grades of steel.

The machines you use make no diffrence you will get a better finish and more precision on a cnc vs convesional especialy on a larger batch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Clouds4Days said:


> I am in the Engeneering industry and i would say it comes down to the desighn and the finish of the tank. The machines you use make no diffrence you will get a better finish and more precision on a cnc vs convesional especialy on a larger batch.


Yes but you can only get that much flavor out of a tank or a certain chimney design... In the end it's about aestetics and the materials more than the actual vape it gives, where is when I get off the gravy train ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Daniel said:


> Yes but you can only get that much flavor out of a tank or a certain chimney design... In the end it's about aestetics and the materials more than the actual vape it gives, where is when I get off the gravy train ....



I fully agree you can only get so much flavour from a tank/rda/rta to the point where the margins are so tight it might not compensate the price tag.

But then again we are in the search for the ultimate vape


----------



## Daniel

Clouds4Days said:


> I fully agree you can only get so much flavour from a tank/rda/rta to the point where the margins are so tight it might not compensate the price tag.
> 
> But then again we are in the search for the ultimate vape


Found it... 

Reo + OL16 
VGOD + SM25

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar

Guys, I was contacted by several of your loved ones. Hysterical wives and partners, concerned about their future wellbeing and livelihoods and desperate kids concerned about their education funds and inheritances. They've asked me to please assist them in shutting this thread down.

Reactions: Funny 18


----------



## Mando

Really lovely designs on some of these mods. But why on earth are they so bulky? You'll need an understanding wife to be able to carry your mod in her handbag or you yourself would need to get a manbag lol. This is without considering your life hanging in the balance when she tells you "just wait till you go to bed". 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

Mando said:


> But why on earth are they so bulky?


Quite a few are 26650's but largely it is due to stab wood needing a certain amount of meat to stay stabilized, probably in the range of 7mm to 10mm thick on the side of the batt's.
Wood doesnt have a very strong bond between the fibers, evident by splitting in planks as they dry out.
I would think the majority of the resin is sucked up into the fiber core, much like it did when drinking water as a tree, absorbing very little to bond between the fibers for strength...IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

blujeenz said:


> Quite a few are 26650's but largely it is due to stab wood needing a certain amount of meat to stay stabilized, probably in the range of 7mm to 10mm thick on the side of the batt's.
> Wood doesnt have a very strong bond between the fibers, evident by splitting in planks as they dry out.
> I would think the majority of the resin is sucked up into the fiber core, much like it did when drinking water as a tree, absorbing very little to bond between the fibers for strength...IMO.



What you've written is sort of correct,but I've made stabilised wood mods with wall thicknesses of around 3mm and they are strong,theres lots of info around on stabilising wood,but heres something that covers the basics of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mando

Genosmate said:


> What you've written is sort of correct,but I've made stabilised wood mods with wall thicknesses of around 3mm and they are strong,theres lots of info around on stabilising wood,but heres something that covers the basics of it


What do these handmades go for these days if I may ask?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate

Mando said:


> What do these handmades go for these days if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



@Rob Fisher is the man who can answer that for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Army!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Duke 26650 with Kayfun 5

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

"HE".... highly enabled by some folks, highly exaggerated by some, and highly estranged when it comes to getting most of them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

